# New Discus v.2 - Pictures



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

Added the next two discus to what has become my discus tank. 

Here are the new additions:

Red Baby Doll










Emperor Red Pigeon










And the original two:

Blue Diamond










Bold Yellow Pigeon


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

Awesome!

FTS!


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Love your fish.Nice photos too!;-)


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Yowsa, those are same *very* pretty fish.


----------



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

Thank you all.

Side note: My discus breeder ships anywhere in the world. 

Once my wife and I sell this house and move into a new one I am doing 150 gallon discus tank (couple of angels, loaches and a large school of cardinals for variety). Hope to have between 9 - 11 unique discus.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Hope the house sells soon! What type of loaches? Just curious...


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Absolutely stunning. B.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Sooooooooooooo gorgeous. Great picture taking. You really captured the moment there.


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

They look incredibly healthy and vibrant =)


----------



## Herky (Apr 23, 2009)

Very nice fish! I love the pigeon bloods. I'm considering trading two of my angels for a couple of baby pigeon bloods...seeing these makes it all the more tempting.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Herky said:


> Very nice fish! I love the pigeon bloods. I'm considering trading two of my angels for a couple of baby pigeon bloods...seeing these makes it all the more tempting.


Just a caution, Herky, discus do better in groups. I think Aunt kymmie has experience with that, she can comment. But I would go with 5 discus minimum, same as for angels, provided there is tank room of course. They are both shoaling fish by nature.

Byron.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes, they do need to be in a group. Five minimum, IME. There will always be one who's going to be the "whipping boy" but it'll be much less when it's spread out amongst five. I had a real problem with a trio until I added two more. Also, the the smaller the discus, the higher the metabolism. Juveniles need to be fed very frequently, up to five times a day. If you've got the time to do this (I don't) then *babies* would be fine. I know 1077 raised six juveniles to adulthood and he's a great source of info. 
NCFrank: I LOVE your fish


----------



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

Byron and Kymmie are both correct. The group of discus should be a minimum of 5. I currently have 4 in mine but it is due to the fact that I will not add 5 or more large fish into the aquarium at the same time so they have been introduced to a well established and planted aquarium over the course of about 6 weeks.


----------



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

aunt kymmie said:


> Yes, they do need to be in a group. Five minimum, IME. There will always be one who's going to be the "whipping boy" but it'll be much less when it's spread out amongst five. I had a real problem with a trio until I added two more. Also, the the smaller the discus, the higher the metabolism. Juveniles need to be fed very frequently, up to five times a day. If you've got the time to do this (I don't) then *babies* would be fine. I know 1077 raised six juveniles to adulthood and he's a great source of info.
> NCFrank: I LOVE your fish


I would stay away from the babies also unless you have time to meet their needs. Also with juveniles the maintenance is MUCH greater. I would do daily 30% water changes in a tank full of juvies. Their immune system just ins't there yet.

Kymmie... you need to send me pics of yours


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

NC Frank said:


> I would stay away from the babies also unless you have time to meet their needs. Also with juveniles the maintenance is MUCH greater. I would do daily 30% water changes in a tank full of juvies. Their immune system just ins't there yet.
> 
> Kymmie... you need to send me pics of yours


I'll work on getting some pics today. Mine are nice but not nearly as pretty as yours!


----------



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

aunt kymmie said:


> I'll work on getting some pics today. Mine are nice but not nearly as pretty as yours!


When I breed my pigeon bloods after I move you will certainly get one of the first ones when they are large enough to ship (for free obviously).  

I am sure your discus are as pretty as my babies.


----------



## mrdemin (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow very nice!!! I love discuss!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

NC Frank said:


> When I breed my pigeon bloods after I move you will certainly get one of the first ones when they are large enough to ship (for free obviously


No way! For real?? Now this is a promise I'm going to hold you to. ;-)


----------



## stephanieleah (Oct 31, 2009)

I love them! They are so cute! Are they still babies?

I wish I could get discus but my tank is in my preschool room and there's too much activity in there : (


----------



## xrayjeeper83 (Sep 6, 2009)

awsome looking fish. I have always wanted on of these, but dont think I have the time or exprience to keep these guys


----------



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

aunt kymmie said:


> No way! For real?? Now this is a promise I'm going to hold you to. ;-)


You can hold me to it.  They are still a little young for breeding but hopefully it works out. I will also be breeding my marble angels and black veils.


----------



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

xrayjeeper83 said:


> awsome looking fish. I have always wanted on of these, but dont think I have the time or exprience to keep these guys


If you are adding them to a well established tank with compatible tankmates, the correct water parameters and you get them when they are atleast 4" you shouldn't have a problem. Just make sure that you do your scheduled maintenance.


----------



## Herky (Apr 23, 2009)

I've had two discus for about a year now. I've had no problems. Bought them as babies. I would like to have more though. I know a local breeder who has been breeding discus for over 30 years, and he sells them to me for $5 each as babies, $30 as juveniles. Even if I had problems, I wouldn't be out as much monetarily as others who don't have the luck that I do to know the guy. I haven't had any issues. I keep my water conditions as faithfully as I can to suit my fish, and I have had lots of success...even keeping discus with angels, which I know is supposed to be a big no no...I've done it, and everything's been fine. 

In any case, once again, you have awesome fish NC, do you have pics of your angels up anywhere on the forum? I'd love to see them too!


----------



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

Herky said:


> I've had two discus for about a year now. I've had no problems. Bought them as babies. I would like to have more though. I know a local breeder who has been breeding discus for over 30 years, and he sells them to me for $5 each as babies, $30 as juveniles. Even if I had problems, I wouldn't be out as much monetarily as others who don't have the luck that I do to know the guy. I haven't had any issues. I keep my water conditions as faithfully as I can to suit my fish, and I have had lots of success...even keeping discus with angels, which I know is supposed to be a big no no...I've done it, and everything's been fine.
> 
> In any case, once again, you have awesome fish NC, do you have pics of your angels up anywhere on the forum? I'd love to see them too!


Just a couple of bad shots on my community tank page. I will take some better pics this weekend and post.


----------

